# buying headers need info



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

buying headers to go with my dyno tune in a few weeks. i want to get kooks ($ wise) what do i need to go with my set up.

LPE CAI
Magnaflow catback w/xpipe
could be a maggie in the future 
built 408 stroker

what is the difference in 1 3/4 or the 1 7/8?
will it go to my magnaflow without any chopping?
do i need new cat converters
do i need new 02 sensors? give me the low down and how much am i looking at


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*My set up*

Kooks(coated) + Kooks cats + X + Magnaflows SS


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I got the 1 7/8" Kooks. I believe the larger size will allow deeper breathing with more cubes, which it looks like you plan on getting in the future. Me too!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

The 1 7/8 will help in the long run if you're going the iron 408 maggie route
you're letting her inhale with the blower and you have to let her exhale


----------

